

Prince Rupert's Drop - dhbradshaw
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Rupert%27s_Drop
"The very high residual stress within the drop gives rise to unusual qualities, such as the ability to withstand a blow from a hammer on the bulbous end without breaking, while the drops will disintegrate explosively if the tail end is even slightly damaged."
======
tallanvor
I wonder if I could find a place that would be willing to let me make some of
those. They don't mention if the pieces go fast enough to hurt the person
holding the drop, though.

------
dhbradshaw
"The very high residual stress within the drop gives rise to unusual
qualities, such as the ability to withstand a blow from a hammer on the
bulbous end without breaking, while the drops will disintegrate explosively if
the tail end is even slightly damaged."

